
Meet Mito: Edit a spreadsheet. Generate Python. All in Jupyter. - narush
https://trymito.io
======
narush
Heyo, I'm Nate! Long-time lurker :)

In quarantine, I've been doing lots of data analytics challenges. Since I'm
new to data analytics in Python, I spend most of my time furiously browsing
Stack Overflow to find the right functions :)

At school, I learned to do data analysis in a spreadsheet. Because they're so
visual, data cleaning and manipulation is easy. I wanted this simplicity in my
Python workflow.

So I built Mito! [1]

Mito is an editable spreadsheet in your Jupyter notebook. Pass in a Pandas
data frame, make the edits you want, and Mito will automatically convert your
edits into production-ready Python code.

You can clean, filter, find/replace, and use standard spreadsheet functions in
Mito, giving you the visibility and ease of a spreadsheet with the power and
repeatability of Python.

It's also a great way to get less-technical friends involved in your Jupyter
projects - they can contribute their spreadsheet skills while learning Python!

I'd love to hear your thoughts about how this might be useful to you. I'll be
in the comments with my co-creators aarondia and jjdr123. You can see it in
action here! [1]

[1] [https://trymito.io](https://trymito.io)

